# light brown soft stools



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

for the past couple of days i've been having light brown soft stools and about an hour ago i started getting the excrusiating pain in my upper back around my left shoulder blade. i drank about 5 or 6 beers for the first time in a LONG time 2-3 days ago and since then i haven't had a normal bm. but before that i occasionally had light brown stools and the same stomach symptoms, except for the left shoulder blade pain. what could cause that left shoulder blade pain and please tell me everything you know of that could cause the light brown soft stools, i have stomach pain 24/7.







please help


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

All shades of brown are normal.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/stool-color/AN00772Alcohol can loosen stools for a few days in some people.Have you seen anyone about your anxiety recently? The worry you put yourself through may be a big part of the pain you have. That sort of stressing out is not good for anybody.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The beers can make the gut unbalanced. Then you might have to spend days getting it balanced again.I agree with Kathleen as well worry and anxiety contribute to pain greatly, because parts of the brain that process pain are connected to emotions. What has your doctor said about pain 24/7?Does it go away at night when you sllep? Are you a deep sleeper?


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

i dont think im a really deep sleeper, but i guess i would be kinda a deep sleeper, and the pain does not wake me up at night.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"the pain does not wake me up at night"That is consistent with IBS.Organic diseases usally are 24/7


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

right now im hurting pretty bad, my stomach is hurting a lil worse than usual, and im having really bad sharp pain in the upper left part of my back around my shoulder blade area. i'm belching as usual, and i just had a bowel movement and it was floating and really light brown/tan color. the worst pain right now is the upper back pain. what could be causing this???


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

could it be pancreas or gallbladder or liver that could cause these problems? what simple blood tests could check for all these to see if that is the case, i'm so tired of hurting, which right now i feel better than i did earlier, but still not 100% which I never am 100%. i just want to find out whats causing this and treat it. im thinking about going into the walk-in clinic at a local charity hospital tomorrow and seeing what tests they can do to see what is going on? any recommendations?


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

also here lately i've been feeling really fatigued and just wore out, i'll be at work and i'll just be working for like maybe an hour if that and ill just feel like im about to pass out and it takes alot of effort just to move my legs to walk, and it seems as if i get sorta dizzy for a lil while, i also worry everyday about my skin being jaundice because i think it has a slightly yellow tint, but my girlfriend says no, i've put my arms up to other peoples and mine is slightly lighter in color than everyone else's, theres is either really really white, or tan, and mine is just yellower


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

It is mostly likely IBS.You should get blood and stool testing done first and perhaps a colonoscopy if they need too. You also need a good doctor to help you with all this. I am going to be really honest to you here. Your worying yourself sick, the fatique and wore out feeling can be from worrying to much. Your draining your batteries. You can also get more severe pain and pain more often from worrying to much. You have a physical problem, that is greatly effected by worrying, stress and anxiety and emotions that directly effect your digestive system, because they are majorally connected.If I were you I would try to work on both the IBS and the high anxiety. Start with the clinic and see what they suggest.IF your basically broke, maybe we can find you an IBS trial where they will test you for free even if you don't follow through.Regardless of the IBS, its important to get the anxiety and worry under better control. That will make you feel better and less fatiqued.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS you should read this.However this is psychological stress. Stress should be thought of as both physical and mental.http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/pt...101-000027.htmlYou might also want to read this.http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/stress.htmlNot saying stress causes IBS originally or its all in your head. ITs a physical probelm and the mind and body are one, not sperate.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

also take this to the doc with you.Questions to Ask Your Doctorhttp://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art...rticlekey=13683


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Cook,I would also suggest you ask the Doc to treat your anxiety as well, as that may aggravate the pain in itself, all by itself. Hope you feel better soon.BQ


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

my stools are still really light brown and they all are floating and the smell EXTREMELLY BAD,


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

HAS ANYONE TRIED KUTRASE?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Lots of people on this board have used digestive enzymes, just not that particular brand.Are you ever going to try this medication your doctor prescribed or just freak out that he actually gave you something.I use OTC digestive enzymes for bloating. They work great.Either try it or don't, posting over and over and over and over about it isn't going to get you different results.It doesn't seem to be the most popular brand given out by doctors but it is just some enzymes. They won't hurt you and they may help.K.


----------



## sharanne (Aug 23, 2006)

Has anyone tried Dicetel?(pinaverium bromide) My family doctor prescribed it for me to use until I see the gastroenterologist in Nov. Please let me know if you have used it, and if it has been a help. I have IBS-D (generally, but sometimes a little constipation)


----------

